# 1968 Sears Screamer Need some help:



## Toysoldier (Jan 13, 2017)

I am attempting the restore of a 1968 Sears Screamer.  This is what she looked like when I brought her home.


 

 I am in need of a chain guard and a rear fender.  I am willing pay a reasonable price through paypal or trade for some chain guards I have?

 Does anyone remember or know what the actual color was? Yellow or Gold? Are there any reproduction fenders being made that would work as these are longer than the Schwinn rear fenders.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Butch (Jan 14, 2017)

I have that style chainguard, although you would have to drill a new hole just above the other where it fastens to the rear chainstay. That hole is specific to the Screamer. That style were used on some other Sears bicycles as well.  I wish I could remember the fellow's name that makes reproduction decals, I got a set from him and they were very nice. Rob Eagleye, who I think is also a CABE member would know.


----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 14, 2017)

Butch said:


> I have that style chainguard, although you would have to drill a new hole just above the other where it fastens to the rear chainstay. That hole is specific to the Screamer. That style were used on some other Sears bicycles as well.  I wish I could remember the fellow's name that makes reproduction decals, I got a set from him and they were very nice. Rob Eagleye, who I think is also a CABE member would know.



Would you be willing to sale or trade? I appreciate the information, Was the original color gold? Thanks!


----------



## Butch (Jan 14, 2017)

Toysoldier said:


> Would you be willing to sale or trade? I appreciate the information, Was the original color gold? Thanks!



Yes, original color was flamboyant yellow, sort of a gold. I am willing to sell the chain guard. It has a few little scratches and a slight crease in the upper part of the circular portion around 1 o'clock. I think the decals would hide most everything or you could re-chrome and it would practically look like new. No rust except for a little on the very bottom. A little ding on the inside where it looks like the chain may have caught once. Overall it's actually pretty nice. I'll try to get some pictures up for you. Love those f frame bikes. Cool you have the rear reflector and shifter console with dual rear calipers. PM your email address to me and I'll send some pictures.


----------



## Butch (Jan 14, 2017)

Bruce Crawford in Elyria Ohio is where I got my decals. I have his address also. He had some listed on eBay a while back.


----------

